# +2 degree clubs??



## ionakana (Oct 20, 2007)

After getting fitted for clubs, the staff pro ordered me a set of Titleist 775CB w/ +2 degree in the club lie. I didnt received them for about a month so I was practicing with my old set which had a standard lie. After goofing off a little, I started to use the "wrist cock" technique, which to my amazement, lead me to hit further and straighter than I have ever hit. Once I finally received my Titleist set, I tried to copy the wrist cock technique and have been hitting my shots extremely thin or have been topping 90% of my irons shots. I tried going back to my old swing and for some reason, I'm topping or hitting it thin as well. Now there are times where I get lucky and hit one hell of shot (9-iron shot going 140 yards with slight draw or 7-iron shot going 165 with a draw as well) but my irons play is so inconsistent that I'm starting to overthink my swing leading me to topping pretty much all my hits. Is there anything that I'm doing wrong? i cant think of anything because I've gone to my old swing when getting fitted and my new swing, yet both have the same results. Since there's a +2 upright lie on my irons now, does that mean i need to come at a much shallower attack angle? If you have any thought or opinion in what I'm doing wrong, please reply, any advice is greatly appreciated. 

PS: I've played golf only for about 3 months now so my swing is forever changing. 

Jon


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Are the clubs the same length as the previous set? If so, the it could just be a matter of your not adjusted to the new lie angle. Generally, if your lie is more upright, then yes, you do need a steeper takeaway than you would use with a dirver. Keep experimenting with it, and you should find the ascent that works best for you.

About your problem: It sounds like you are releasing your wrists too early. I say that, because you are catching the ball thin. Try to let your wrists 'snap' at the ball, as opposed to forcing them to unload. It should a quick, snap motion. It the shaft makes a short 'whiff' sound, through impact, then your probably doing it right. Also be sure to keep your head down, and accelerate through impact. Finish strong on your lead leg, with your hands high.(head level, or similar, don't strain yourself though.)

Some lessons won't hurt in helping you to undersatnd this better either, and that's probably your best option, seeing as you've only been playing for a few months. Good luck.


----------



## ionakana (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice 300 . I'm not sure about the length tho since I can't find the specs of my old clubs(they were cheap Target brand sets). So I've gone to the range a couple of times the past couple of weeks and have had better results with my irons. I'm still using the "wrist hinge" technique and i've been hitting the irons a lot more consistent and a lot straighter(though I still hit a couple of fades/push). Several things I noticed when I was swinging was that I was not dropping my right arm in the slot as quick and as steep(my elbow would point away from my body instead of close), my right leg would straighten out fully instead of being slightly bent, and as 300 said, I wasn't doing a quick snap at the ball, I was either wide open or fully closed at impact. After readjusting these points, my swing has become a lot better but I still hit the occasional "thin" shot or topping the ball. The only thing I'm concerned about is when I'm the course, its completely different from the driving range artificial turf. I can be hitting great and consistent at the driving range, but as soon as I step on the course, I catch the ball thick or thin and my game gets messed up because my mind starts analyzing everything. 

300, do you have any advice on the driver? I have a 9.5 degree Nike SUMO Sasquatch, and I'm hitting my 3 wood about the same length as my driver. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong and i'm slicing my drives so far right, i might as well aim right and just hit the ball...lol. 


Thanks


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is on base or not but here it goes. You may need to stand a little closer to the ball. ? If your new clubs are two degrees upright and you are also cocking your lead wrist you may just be a little to far from the ball. That would explain why you hit it thin. Looks like you are getting some excellent advice from 300, this is just my simple solution.


----------

